# Problema de tension en carga de launch CRP429



## ICRACING (Sep 7, 2022)

Nuestro personal alimento la maquina de diagnosis con 24DCV y la alimentación es 5DCV. no localizo el diodo, regulador carga externa.


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 7, 2022)

Tal vez algunas fotos con buen detalle ayuden un poco mas a averiguar el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2022)

ICRACING dijo:


> alimento la maquina de diagnosis con 24DCV y la alimentación es 5DCV



Lo mas probable es que haya fallecido , fijate si no tiene el díodo protector de sobretensión + fusible escondido.

*FOTOS !*


----------

